# Removing keyboard from HP pavilion



## Ron the Geek (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm working on an HP pailion ze4400 which has a touchpad that doesn't work. It's one with the on/off switchwhich doesn't turn on regardless of what the display says... I wanted to get in under the keyboard hoping I might find a loose connection or something easily fixed but I'm having trouble finding a "release" for the plastic strip above the keyboard covering the screws holding the keyboard down. If anyone knows how to get in there, it would be a big help. And, if anyone is familiar with this problem as there is a simpler answer, it would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

There may be screws from the bottom holding it in, if theres none on the side/back.


----------



## idowindows (Oct 11, 2006)

Are you sure the screws aren't from the bottom of the laptop? You may want to take a look...

I've opened Dells and that's the location for screws to remove for keyboard replacement...

Or look here to shed some light on this for you... http://www.bixnet.com/cohpnoopdrin.html


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I just took a 4910 apart here to fix a broken power jack. You need to remove the screws at the bottom, then carefully work the bezel near the LCD off to access the screws holding the keyboard down.


----------

